# HS Undaunted Discussion



## Severus Snape (Aug 6, 2010)

Over 55 cards of HS Undaunted have been revealed! Discuss about card strategies that the new cards have!


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

One that jumps at me is that Unown P + Vespiquen makes Combee a fatal early game sweeper, especially with something like Snowpoint Stadium or Shaymin X land form.


----------



## Severus Snape (Aug 10, 2010)

I was surprised at Gliscor's energy cost, it's quick, cheap and poisonous. A few turns into the game and your opponent can be under a few Conditions.


----------

